# 1969 pontiac parisienne



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

going to make a down pay ment next week 

this is my know to me car it runs good needs some body work tops like new so what do ya guys think


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the rear end l will get some pics with the top down


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*Canadian Pontiacs*

For those not in the know, Pontiac calls some of thier cars in the US different names than they do in Canada. 

This would be a Catalina if it were in the US. 

And a nice one at that. 

Does it have a 269, a 389, or a 428?

Bill


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice shape James now where is this guy located at, you got a phone # you can give me so i can call him. is he willing to ship or would i have to pickup


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
Nice car. Is it a Canadian Pontiac? If it is they run Chevy drive trains. Here is a good site for information in the Q&A section.
1966 was the last year for the 389. After 69 the 389 was replaced with the 400.
Rodster
http://www.classicalpontiac.com/


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS
Meant to say after 66 the 389 was replaced with the 400.
Rodster


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the parisienne is the canadian model the bonneville is the us


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Very nice shape James now where is this guy located at, you got a phone # you can give me so i can call him. is he willing to ship or would i have to pickup *


his number is nice-try-jody 

is address is l'm know that dum drive off no# 2 high way  

and his town haha ontario canada 


and by the way it's have payed for


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

The Pontiac Parisienne was the Canadian built sister of the venerable Bonneville and Catalina built in the US. 
It was a little bit of each, both in body-grill and interior styling and was sold as an affordable, upscale version of the standard "wide-track", named in Canada the Laurentian and base model Strato-Chief. 






In all, 8,568 Parisiennes where built in Canada for 1969 making it the most popular of the wide tracks. Indeed, unique to Canada for 1969 as in years past was the integration of the Chevrolet Impala chassis, suspension and power plant to this sleek body, making it prized from among the thousands of Pontiac B-body assemblies distributed worldwide and, rarer still, driving on the road today. 







This Parisienne was purchased privately in October of 1998 in the condition seen here. Upholstery replacement and the installation of a custom console were performed to augment the overall appearance of the vehicle and performance was greatly improved with the rebuilding of the engine, radiator and carburetor. Added also were high performance improvements to the ignition system, both the high and low tension circuits. 




1969 Pontiac Parisienne 2dr Sport Coupe 
Astro-Flash 350cid, Rochester 4bbl 
350 Turbo Hydra-matic 3spd 
Limelight/Midnight Green 
Built in Oshawa, ON, Canada


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*The Astro-Flash and Astro-Jet Engine*

Canadian built Pontiacs like the Parisienne were powered by Chevy built engines. They were the 350, 396 and 427cid. In Canada they were named the small block Astro-flash and big block Astro-jet.

Canadian Pontiac "Power Play

Standard V8 

Astro-Flash OHV V8, 350 cid, 250 bhp, 345 lb-ft of torque. Two barrel carb. Standard-engine trendsetter for 1969. Optional version of this engine with four-barrel carb requiring premium gas has 300 bhp, 380 lb-ft of torque. 

Optional V8 

Astro-Jet OHV V8, 396 cid, 265 bhp, 400 lb-ft of torque. Two barrel carb. Ideal for trailer towing. 

Optional V8 

Astro-Jet OHV V8, 427 cu. in., 385 hp, 470 lb-ft of torque. Four barrel carb. A more powerful version of this engine is also available with 390 hp and 460 lb-ft of torque. 




Transmissions 

Three-speed manual is standard on all models, fully syncronized on all forward speeds. A fully syncronized four-speed manual is available for all V8s. Two-speed automatic (Powerglide) is available for the six and the 350 V8. Three-speed Turbo Hydra-Matic is available for all engines.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*1969 427 Pontiac Laurentian*

what was the laurentian


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l mean canadian or was it us


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Canadian Pontiacs*



> _Originally posted by jdbill _
> *For those not in the know, Pontiac calls some of thier cars in the US different names than they do in Canada.
> 
> This would be a Catalina if it were in the US.
> ...



l though it was the bonneville as the us not Catalina


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

going to pick it up on sun and my grandpa offered this garage to store it in what l nice guy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Awesome James!! Gotta LOVE those 350s!! Working right, they'll haul some serious a$$.  You're gonna have to be careful, don't want to lose yourlicence before you get to really enjoy it!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you must be psyched james.. i remember my 1st car.. i could not sleep for days waiting for it...

congrats...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice ride! Nothing like driving down the road, sunny day, top down. The big full size convertibles have a ride all there own. Can't be beat  


Diferent brand, but the spirt is the same.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry messed up the picture here we go....


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41976>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well went to look at the car better then l thought power top 283 small block mag rims with org hub caps over top of them alittle rust in the trunk has a GM Kleenex box holder not org runs but not getting gas from the tank power steering  made a down payment it's mine all mine lol just need to pick it up


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Not getting gas from the tank must be the fuel pump. So when you going to get it home:question:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the 1# of july he says the pump works if he's right it the fuel lines or no gas in the tank


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Fuel lines are probably it. They get rusty, and develp a small pin hole leak, and the pump cant suck the fuel. Kinda like having a hole in a straw. A easy test is to hook a rubber hose to the input side of the pump, and put it in a gas can, and give it a rip. Fuel lines can be a PITA to replace, but doable. A few companys out there make prebent SS lines for older cars, and thats probably the way to go.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

congrats. nice set of wheels jbetts. it means a lot when you can actually put some work into your first set of wheels. better than getting the keys from some peice of plastic handed to you. bet you can't wait till july 1st


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *congrats. nice set of wheels jbetts. it means a lot when you can actually put some work into your first set of wheels. better than getting the keys from some peice of plastic handed to you. bet you can't wait till july 1st *


16 days but whos counting lol


BTW does any one know a good web site for pro parts for a 283


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the owner of the car says it has a 283 but it's not the org motor they had the 350 and opp 427 how can you id each motor is there any tags or some thing thanks


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

jbetts i contacted gm canada and got the build sheets,spec sheets,mvma forms and delivery sheets for my 76 gmc sprintfound out it was 1 of 133 built with the sp optionand that it was sold through the dealer in town who has long since closed.all you have to do is give them the serial number. cost $45 cdn.
contact:
[email protected]


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well a 283 would have been a direct swap for a 350, so pretty sure thats what it probably had. The 350 small block Chevy,[we did say the Can Pontiacs had Chevy engines right?] The 350 Small block, at least in the US, are REAL common. People are almost giving them away. Parts are avalabil EVERYWERE!! Stock parts, speed parts everything. The 283 was a great motor also. Not as much low end power as the 350, but made good power at higher revs. Little small for such a large car, but respons well to mods. Pretty much all parts will swap from a 283 to a 350, so if you get any stuff for your motor[ie headers, intakes, carb, etc] it will swap to a 350 if the time ever comes.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well it home and runing has a power stearing leak and oil leaks on the manafolds ans smokes but the brakes are great


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

when the front end is up on jacks you can't get the doors open would this be asign of the frame being rusted badly it looks like it's been pached that do you guys think


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jbetts
Because there isn't any hardtop to hold it together a little body flex is to be expected. Does this happen with the top up or down?
Also you should jack it up under the front fender between the wheel and the door on the chassis rail and support it with jack stands same place on each side and a floor jack under the front crossmember to keep things evened out. Never go under it without jackstands and make sure they're level.
Back in the late 70's when we used to put Lincoln Towncars on the lift the nose would droop so much that the doors couldn't be opened and these were hardtops. They needed to be supported on each end with screw jacks.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sixer is right. The older cars were a litle loose and add the missing top into the mix, she will flex a bit. Not to much to worry about in its self. Now on to that frame.. Looks patched?? Like what? A lot of the car makers added more xmembers, or gussets to the frames on there convertibles, so this could be what you are lookig at.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

on the outer side of the frame all along it looks like a it's been added and where it's starting to rust off but they mite just be there to stop some of the flex thanks for the help


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well found more newfie pach jobs they need to go when welding a new peice do you guys have any tips on doing this ????


----------

